# Trainer in central PA



## itsharv (May 28, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for some help with my 1 1/2 year old gsd I've tried everything I could with dog aggression but can not seem to come close to solving the problem on my own. I've looked in my area at the 2 trainers here and just don't like what I saw. If anyone knows anybody I'm about 60 miles north of harrisburg. Willing to travel a little but because of working I might have to do a board and train if it's to far. Any good recommendations are greatly appreciated 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Have you contact Carol & Tim Karchnak? Not sure how far they are from you.

MuddyRiverMalinois.com Muddy River K-9 Academy


----------



## itsharv (May 28, 2013)

Thank you they are about 1 1/2 hours away but I think it's worth the trip
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Second Carol and Tim.


----------

